# where to buy from in the south if possible



## fitzie (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi all,

i am new to the site and am wondering where and who do you buy from as i know the couriour prices from England are crazy.

is there anybody selling in the south or do you have to get the products sent over from the water.

i want to buy a rotary plus all the goodie that go with it so will be spending a good few quid

cheers for the replies

fitzie


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Rollo Gillespie from OCD is opening a new shop soon on the armagh road in portadown he will be stocking loads of detailing goodies the new shop will be called orchard autocare, were abouts are you?


----------



## fitzie (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Mark,

i am in Mitchelstown i reckon i could convince the missus that a weekend away would be nice as we have friends in omagh so it would be a good excuse


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea will be stocked up soon so will keep you posted.


----------



## fitzie (Aug 1, 2011)

cheers bud looking forward to it


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

fitzie said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> i am in Mitchelstown i reckon i could convince the missus that a weekend away would be nice as we have friends in omagh so it would be a good excuse


You could try cleancar in wexford or detailer.ie.
Local enough to you and cheap delivery


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

fitzie said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> i am in Mitchelstown i reckon i could convince the missus that a weekend away would be nice as we have friends in omagh so it would be a good excuse


call on me on your way through and we'll all go to Ronnie's together:thumb:

group discount and all that :lol:


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Get yourself onto Andy at Detailer.ie has a great selection and prices! :thumb:


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

fitzie said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> i am in Mitchelstown i reckon i could convince the missus that a weekend away would be nice as we have friends in omagh so it would be a good excuse


Hi Fitzie,
I live over the road from you in Fermoy.
I get my kit from Cleancar.ie in Wexford
Not sure if they do Rotary but they do stock DA when available.
Andy in Detailer.ie in Dublin has them in stock as well.
Both nice guys to deal with


----------



## RandomAccess (Mar 23, 2011)

Thought I was on boards.ie motors forum for a minute!, good to see so many familiar names on here. :thumb:


----------



## fitzie (Aug 1, 2011)

cheers for the info guys


----------

